# Is this scaly mite?



## littlecityfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Her legs and the rest of her body like fine. Only this spot on her head.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

No, to me that doesn't look like scaly mite. That looks to be a pecking issue. Somebody, could be several birds, are plucking that poor baby bald.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the post above. Not scaly mites. I see it looks like a polish, I have issues with my polish getting picked on too.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yep i agree with both of the above, looks like a pecking issue.


----------



## littlecityfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you. I have 4 polish and 1 araucana. They are all 5 weeks old. She has cross beak and still thriving. I'm sad to hear she's being pecked on. Amy suggestions on how to stop this? Should I remove her from the rest of the girls?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

littlecityfarm said:


> Thank you. I have 4 polish and 1 araucana. They are all 5 weeks old. She has cross beak and still thriving. I'm sad to hear she's being pecked on. Amy suggestions on how to stop this? Should I remove her from the rest of the girls?


 I wouldn't. Re-introduction would likely only make things harder on her. Instead I would try applying an anti-peck lotion to her scalp to give them a taste of their own medicine, so to speak. Be cautious when applying that you don't apply so much that it gets in her eyes.

IF they peck her to the point of bleeding, you MUST remove her. They can peck her to death, but I would try the anti-peck remedies first.


----------



## littlecityfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you Bird_slave. I will pick some up tomorrow if the local store has it. If not ill order it. Thanks again


----------

